# Potentially hosting an official competition in Oregon



## CuberRiley (Feb 6, 2015)

Hey guys. I want to be able to host my own competition in oregon, but I don't know how to make it official by the wca where records can be set. 
Any suggestions on how I can do that? I already have started a Cubing club at my school, but I don't know where to go from there.
Thanks!!!
-Riley


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Feb 6, 2015)

Have you competed before? Do you know the ropes of a competition? If you have, then good.

First, you need to make your concept of your day, events, etc. Pick several days since the venue or delegate might not be able to be present for the competition.

Find your local delegate and contact him/her. You can find the list of delegates here

Once you plan it out with the delegate (Securing several dates and having your concept approved), go and attempt to book the venue that you are looking for. Note the occupancy limit of the delegate, since you might need to place a limit on how many people can compete.

After you go and book the venue, (SECURE IT FOR SURE.) Make sure you are cleared to charge a registration fee. (Unless you want to have the entire competition be free, which would be pretty cool.)

Once you do that, have the delegate submit the competition to the board so it can get approved. While that is going on, you can set up the website. When you set up the website, make sure you have everything about the venue listed, such as rules, limits, and off-access areas. 

When the competition is approved and the website is set up, work on renting out your equipment, and managing your finances. Make sure everything is squared away for the competition.

One major tip is to constantly answer your emails. Don't ignore them if it is a simple question or delay a reply if you really have enough free time.


----------



## Popo4123 (Feb 6, 2015)

A competition in Portland would be the best!Preferably Guardian Games the venue of past competition, Rose City 2015!


----------



## ensigndan (Feb 6, 2015)

We just had Portland first comp last saturday (Jan 31). were you there?


----------



## lerenard (Feb 6, 2015)

How does the money part of a competition work? Is the person who hosts responsible to pay for the venue and "renting equipment" (what does this entail, other than timers?) if they make more than enough money from registration fees, does that just go in their pocket? How do you get enough people to judge/scramble? What is the usual amount of time it takes to have a competition from the moment you contact the delegate ?


----------



## CuberRiley (Feb 6, 2015)

Why yes I was


----------



## pdilla (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm moving to Oregon next year. I'm loving this trend.


----------



## Amress (Feb 6, 2015)

I think you should wait a little bit before having another competition in the area. Some people may be reluctant to go to another competition so close to a previous comp. The more competitions the better, but your turnout may be a little smaller than you expect.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 6, 2015)

lerenard said:


> How does the money part of a competition work? Is the person who hosts responsible to pay for the venue and "renting equipment" (what does this entail, other than timers?) if they make more than enough money from registration fees, does that just go in their pocket? How do you get enough people to judge/scramble? What is the usual amount of time it takes to have a competition from the moment you contact the delegate ?



The answers to almost all of these questions vary from competition to competition. In general, if you want to run a competition, your best bet is not to discuss it here, but rather contact a local delegate and have a private conversation with the delegate on what would be required. That's good advice for anyone wanting to run a competition - have a conversation with a delegate.


----------

